# rattle can wheel refurb UPDATE



## Colt Man

hello again fellas

unfortuneately i decided that it would cost too much to ship my wheels down to bryan at drive'n'shine.

and was thinking to myself "i know i can paint but havent done wheels before so i darent"

but in the end i took some time to read through some wheel refurb threads on here and decided to give it a bash. i currently dont have a compressor and gun at my house. so decided to try my luck with a rattle can job.

so i got my self down to halfrauds to check out there range of paints

in the end i plumped for "ford sea grey" which is a nice dark anthracite colour
i then got some "renaultsport liquid yellow" mixed up by them for the rims of the wheel

got all the sanding stuff required and was all set.

started by sanding back the origional paint but didnt get any pictures of this as its a bit boring.

then onto the primer stage. 
























i have figured out that rattle can paint doesnt go too far and im going to need 4 500ml cans of primer for all the wheels. and have reckoned on 8 cans of paint (2 per wheels front and back)

im doing it one wheel at a time so i can take my time on each one and make it a good job.

then after flatting the primer off i layed down the first layer of "ford sea grey" basecoat. and decided its the perfect colour so while it dried i went to get a couple more cans.


















when i got back i layed the 2nd and 3rd layers of basecoat and was left with this which i was quite impressed with for a rattle can jobby.


















and as it didnt need as much work here is the centre cap upto its first layer of clearcoat


















thats all for now more to follow in thenext couple of days as i finish this wheel off

and by the end of the month we should have a finished set of wheels


----------



## Colt Man

no-one intrested?


----------



## WHIZZER

Looking good to me 

Whens the "i then got some "renaultsport liquid yellow" mixed up by them for the rims of the wheel" going on


----------



## nilitara

Great work there, how coats of laquer are you planning to apply? should get a nice deep shine with about 3 or 4 coats. I have thought of refurbing mine, but I have'nt got a spare wheel. I did plan on doing a corner at a time and really spending a good ammount time on each one.

well done, looking good upto now.

Nige


----------



## noop

Looks excellent for a rattle can job!

Whats the process to spray the inside of the rim? Always wondered with this job as do you spray the inside then the face? 

How dio you prevent overspray and runs when doing the inside and face of a wheel? 

Do you also have to wet sand after they have been laquer?

Always wondered as I would like to have a go on an old set of alloys I have


----------



## Colt Man

either tomorow or thursday mate still got the rear of it do colour up and then before the clear goes on its will be added.

should look intresting


----------



## Colt Man

nilitara said:


> Great work there, how coats of laquer are you planning to apply? should get a nice deep shine with about 3 or 4 coats. I have thought of refurbing mine, but I have'nt got a spare wheel. I did plan on doing a corner at a time and really spending a good ammount time on each one.
> 
> well done, looking good upto now.
> 
> Nige


im planning on 4 or 5 coats of clear to give me loads of wet sanding room

these are a second set of alloys i bought off the colt forum so i still have proper wheels on my car but just doing it slowly to get a good finish


----------



## Colt Man

noop said:


> Looks excellent for a rattle can job!
> 
> Whats the process to spray the inside of the rim? Always wondered with this job as do you spray the inside then the face?
> 
> How dio you prevent overspray and runs when doing the inside and face of a wheel?
> 
> Do you also have to wet sand after they have been laqured?
> 
> Always wondered as I would like to have a go on an old set of alloys I have


i primered the face then the rear then flatted both sides then sprayed the basecoat on the face upto layer 3. and thats as far as i have got. im going to do the rear with 3 coats and then put another coat on the face before i put on the yellow and clear 

as for runs be very stinjy with your paint apply many thinner coats and it wont run


----------



## Fin2982

Been trying to convince my dad to let me do the s'ovloV since the previous refurb that was done is flaking off all over........(dealers refurb). Call me stupid if you want...but what colour is that?


----------



## declanswan

Colt Man said:


> no-one intrested?


Ah bless, did you feel abit left out :lol:

Only joking, good job :thumb:


----------



## declanswan

Fin2982 said:


> Been trying to convince my dad to let me do the s'ovloV since the previous refurb that was done is flaking off all over........(dealers refurb). Call me stupid if you want...but what colour is that?


Youre stupid.


----------



## Colt Man

Fin2982 said:


> Been trying to convince my dad to let me do the s'ovloV since the previous refurb that was done is flaking off all over........(dealers refurb). Call me stupid if you want...but what colour is that?


its "ford sea grey" mate got it in a rattle can from halfords

if you were to go to a body shop though its anthracite or gunmetal is the general term


----------



## Colt Man

declanswan said:


> Ah bless, did you feel abit left out :lol:
> 
> Only joking, good job :thumb:


lol i did a bit yeah :lol:


----------



## Fin2982

cheers man :thumb:



declanswan said:


> Youre stupid.


----------



## noop

Colt Man said:


> its "ford sea grey" mate got it in a rattle can from halfords
> 
> if you were to go to a body shop though its anthracite or gunmetal is the general term


How much of a can(s) have you used per wheel?

I have a small compressor and spray gun so am thinking is it better to get a tin of paint or a few rattle cans.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Colt Man

go the compressor route 

if i still had a compressor id be using that 

im using one 500ml can of primer per wheel and just short of 2 300ml cans of colour and 1 500ml can of clear per wheel.

although thats what ive worked out as ive only done one wheel

im not blowing my own trumpet here but a rattle can is hard to get a good finish if your a painting noob they take a lot of work to get to look good.

i used to work in a body shop and painted whole cars on a daily basis but ive never done wheels before. so was nervous when starting this project.


----------



## withoutabix

do you know the code i can give halfords so they can make up liquid yellow? asked on sunday but the kid didnt have a clue and ended up with about 7 different yellows on the system all in french so i gave up!


----------



## Colt Man

i THINK .... THINK its j34 but i will re check for you mate

halfords also do it for the same price as any other paint which you wouldnt get in a body shop


----------



## Colt Man

Colt Man said:


> i THINK .... THINK its j34 but i will re check for you mate
> 
> halfords also do it for the same price as any other paint which you wouldnt get in a body shop


sorry its j37 nothing before or after just j37


----------



## Colt Man

heres a couple in daylight now its stopped raining + it has dried

overall very pleased so far

please remember this is NOT FINISHED yet. thanks


----------



## denzilpc

Loooking good !


----------



## Mirius

I really like that colour. If the BX gets through its MOT next week I'm thinking of doing something with the rusty steelies on it, and that might be a good colour. I'm looking forward to the finishing and the yellow!


----------



## Colt Man

either tomorow or thursday for the finish of this one :thumb:

more likely to be thursday though as i still have the rear and one more coat on the face to do


----------



## Fin2982

wheels looking sexy man...........I know I can save the old man some cash doing the alloys(done a few sets before) and its simple 5spoke ovloV s60R wheels.........He's wanting boggo Silver but I think the darker color will look better on the Silver car........I'll be showing him these shot's


----------



## Colt Man

better yet show him when they are finished lol there is still no clear on or any paint on the back

although if hes an old timer her may be put of by the yellow rim thats going on in the next few days


----------



## Fin2982

I'll show him before the trim and after :lol:

Its a nice car dont get me wrong....just theres about 3 Silver one's the same in the area......a little wheel touch maybe just whats needed......and wnt cost him as much as a full set of wheels refurbed localy


----------



## Colt Man

oh i love the volvos there great looking but do have a bit of an old man vibe going

i think a wheel refurb in this colour would be a great accent to a silver one 

i would estimate it costing around 80 for all the paint you would need 

however if your doing it by compressor/gun rather than rattle can itll be much much cheaper


----------



## Colt Man

anyone from halfords on here please note

youd better stock up on "FORD SEA GREY" paint as there will be a rush soon


----------



## Fin2982

this one's got a chip......and tbh at 27.....I'd have one as my everyday  this thing be rapid and looking for more exhaust and then some, just its an auto so they cant take too much through 1st 2-3gears



Colt Man said:


> oh i love the volvos there great looking but do have a bit of an old man vibe going
> 
> i think a wheel refurb in this colour would be a great accent to a silver one
> 
> i would estimate it costing around 80 for all the paint you would need
> 
> however if your doing it by compressor/gun rather than rattle can itll be much much cheaper


----------



## Colt Man

faster than my motor then haha and a total sleeper 

perfect combination a sleeper imo


----------



## Fin2982

Amen to that........Driven it twice over a bit of distance and Loved it.
It's going to be fun when we take it down to birmingham to pick up the car for my sisters wedding.....a Jenson Interceptor....so Im either driving the Jenson back to Darlington......or the ovlov Either will be grand.


----------



## Colt Man

jensen interceptor  what a wedding car thats brilliant


----------



## Fin2982

thats for the Imediate family of the bride to arrive in :lol:

tis my fathers youth car


----------



## Colt Man

thats cool i like that plan jensen interceptor is such a random car to some but obv not to your family which makes it special

anyway back on topic... more wheel refurbing to come tomorow


----------



## colarado red

a good tip when using rattle cans is to use a hair dryer to get heat onto the paint in between coats and you will get a nice shiny finish


----------



## Colt Man

i have been using a hairdryer and today when i finished left it out to bake in the sun for around 2-3 hours


----------



## Colt Man

okay now we are upto the final stage

today i painted the rears and the yellow is on.

just need to polish this up get rid of a bit of masking residue (strange i used 3m blue tape and it left some residue, doesnt feel like its actualy stuck to the paint it feels sticky so its defineately residue) and then its time for the clear and then the big polish up and itll be ready.

i only have to repeat the whoel process 3 more times.

























and a bit of a before and after ...










the line looks a littlw wobbly in the photos but i think its just the angle of the camera

there are a few bits i need to touch up so it look like il have to go get a touch up pen made up


----------



## Fin2982

top job fella


----------



## ianrobbo1

the final colours not to my taste, but that doesn't take from the brill job you've done there!!:thumb:


----------



## Modmedia

declanswan said:


> You*'*re stupid.


The irony. :lol:


----------



## Hair Bear

Let me guess this?

You pick a colour, Halfords mix it to match yeah?

They then can it? How do they get gas in to make it into an aerosol?


----------



## Colt Man

i have no idea pal haha

i think it may just a pressurised can but not sure

you can also get tins and touch up pens made


----------



## Hair Bear

Colt Man said:


> i have no idea pal haha
> 
> i think it may just a pressurised can but not sure
> 
> you can also get tins and touch up pens made


Good stuff mate - I had no idea they could mix Jaune Sirius :doublesho

Coolio :thumb:


----------



## Colt Man

when i went they said they can do ANY COLOUR aslong as you have the paintcode

i love liquid yellow and was suprised to see it come at the same price as all the other paints


----------



## Mirius

Looking good, though I'm not at all sure about that yellow lol. I think you need the 3M green tape, not the blue, it might leave less residue.


----------



## MattDuffy88

Colt Man said:


> when i went they said they can do ANY COLOUR aslong as you have the paintcode
> 
> i love liquid yellow and was suprised to see it come at the same price as all the other paints


They can't mix any colour, I tried to get some state blue mixed up and they couldn't do it as they didn't have the code in the computer


----------



## mouthyman

looking good

what are the marks on the spoke faces here, it looks like rust bubbles or marks


----------



## PootleFlump

Like these sorts of threads, good work.


----------



## Colt Man

mouthyman said:


> looking good
> 
> what are the marks on the spoke faces here, it looks like rust bubbles or marks


thats the sticky residue from the masking tape mate. it was mentioned in the tread somewhere im sure.

its all gone now ive finished one wheel heres a quick snap..









although i say its finished it still needs :buffer: and maybe a bit of wet sanding to get rid of orange peel


----------



## byrnes

They look bloody nice mate! The yellow rim really makes a huge difference! Look forward to seeing them all finished! :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Looks good - good masking for the yellow .


----------



## StuaR32t

so you just used maskin tape to get a line for the yellow, well done getting that so neat!


----------



## Sharpy

what colour is the car?


----------



## grant_evans

awsome job. not sure about the yellow though.


----------



## Deanvtec

Brilliant job bud, you have now inspired me to now do (not mine off course) but my Gf's car, better I get it wrong on hers rather than mine:thumb:


----------



## Fordy_ST500

they look really good mate, id be proud if i were you!!
have fun on the other 3 

Dom


----------



## NKS

That is excellent work there fella, top marks and they do look sweet. I can see liquid Renault owners going for the same look - I know I would if I had that colour :thumb:


----------



## Scotty B

Excellent job you've done there.


----------



## Colt Man

sharpy24 said:


> what colour is the car?


black mate



Deanvtec said:


> Brilliant job bud, you have now inspired me to now do (not mine off course) but my Gf's car, better I get it wrong on hers rather than mine:thumb:


best way to start  i was s******g my self doing it on my new set of wheels at first



NKS said:


> That is excellent work there fella, top marks and they do look sweet. I can see liquid Renault owners going for the same look - I know I would if I had that colour :thumb:


i would like to see this sort of thing on a liquid yellow renault (if any liquid yellow renault owners want there wheels doing im do it for you )



Scotty B said:


> Excellent job you've done there.


cheers mate you wouldnt happen to be scotty b from coltuk would you? just a stab in the dark mate


----------



## Colt Man

StuaR32t said:


> so you just used maskin tape to get a line for the yellow, well done getting that so neat!





WHIZZER said:


> Looks good - good masking for the yellow .


ive had plenty of masking practice  lol

i used to be "the masking guy" at the bodyshop where i worked

it wasnt the best job in the shop but someone had to do it


----------



## Scotty B

Hope the tyre fitters are careful. Would be gutted if the scuffed the yellow.


----------



## Colt Man

the tyre fitter is a friend of mine so if he does he will be getting laxatives in his pint for the forseable future 

i have had a touch up pen made just in case


----------



## withoutabix

Colt Man said:


> i would like to see this sort of thing on a liquid yellow renault (if any liquid yellow renault owners want there wheels doing im do it for you )


im doing my track day wheels black with a Liquid yellow lip for my Liquid Yellow R27 just in the process of spraying and sanding etc ill post them up when im done


----------



## Colt Man

nice one mate will be good to see 

did you use the code at halfs for the liquid yellow?

btw if you did its actualy a candy colour so you will need to spray silver or white down first


----------



## Rich00p

tell you what mate, I take my hat off to you, I thought it would be a good idea to refurb my wifes wheels, I gave up after one.. it was sooo much work!

from this









to this


----------



## Colt Man

they look great mate you should have stuck to it 

and yeah it took me a whole weeks work to do one but its well worth it in the end

only problem now is i had the week off last week now i can only do it in any spare time i may get so itll take even longer


----------



## Colt Man

started wheel 2 today upto primer stage 

i wont put more pics up as its the same as the other obv 

should have this one done by tuesday


----------



## NKS

Any updates on this mate? - Looking forward to the finished article :thumb:


----------



## mxb74

When I was 17 i bought a Mk3 Cavalier GLSi (Aka Vectra A) and it had wheel trims.... I Could hardly afford the insurance as it was so couldnt afford new wheels, so a trip to the scrappy, and i picked up 4 vauxhall alloys, 14" no tyres, for £40. 

I took them home, and set to sorting them out. I called a place that sorts them out and was told £250+ vat..... Couldnt afford this!

Went to my local car spares store, picked up some Simoniz 5 wheel silver, a file, some wet n dry and some primer.

I rubbed them down, washed them in our old table top dishwasher (they just fitted) and rubbed down again, filed some burrs down, and painted them up using my dads old cake turntable

I was laughed at by a friend saying they wont last 5 mins, but they did! I didnt clearcoat them or seal them, just painted and got some tyres fitted.... They still looked great when i sold the car 2 years later with 20k more miles on. total cost not including wheels, was about £15.00, brilliant really !

I gotta do the wheels on our 2005 vectra soon too


----------



## SteveOC

Looking good.
Any specific primer and lacquer to use with Ford Sea Grey?

Steve O.


----------



## Colt Man

ive just noticed i never updated this

had the wheels on for a bit now and i must say they look the dogs gonads.



yes i realise my car is crying out to be lowered


----------



## Cheesy231

wasnt too sure at first but now ive seen them on the car they look spot on. but as you say, does need slamming


----------



## Mini 360

Hair Bear said:


> Let me guess this?
> 
> You pick a colour, Halfords mix it to match yeah?
> 
> They then can it? How do they get gas in to make it into an aerosol?


Correct. We mix it up and then use a special pump action thing to put it into a pre-pressurised can. Price off the top of m head is £15.99 and takes about 10 mins to do. :thumb: Great quality, exact match and quick to buy.


----------



## tommyzooom

Thats a cracking job
Love it (apart from the yellow,sorry)
Hats off to you sir


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Top Marks!


----------



## SimonW

Looks awsome! great job 

Simon


----------



## h13ulk

can we see some pictures of the finish close up after they have been wet sanded and polished please lol


----------



## Colt Man

you can of course... i havent wet sanded and polished yet though (doh)

i got exited and stuck them on and thats where they have been since haha


----------



## rusey93

How long ago did you put them on? 

I'm interested to know how durable the aerosol paint is  keep us posted :thumb:


----------



## Colt Man

if you do it right its as durable as the paint on your car body

i have kerbed them once and the mark polished out so it pretty good

few stone chips on at the moment which im going to get sorted before show season which is when il get them polished up too

been on about 5 months so far and no different from the day they went on. they havent been waxed yet either


----------



## HermaN

Looks a cracking job mate! I rattle canned mine last year (thread here), and got another set to do this year, but got a compressor on the way, so will be using that this time round.

Also gonna get the wheel professionally blasted, because cleaning them up with Nitromors last time was a nightmare!

Oh, and BTW, you don't happen to be the same "Colt Man" that used to be on ColtUK or MitsiColt??


----------



## Colt Man

no mate im not, im blackcz2 on coltuk, yeah i had a compessor but it broke beyond repair and i couldnt afford a new one at the time so decided to rattle can them


----------



## gsd2000

how much did it cost you in the end to refurb these wheels yourself if you dont mind me asking 

The wheels look good by the way :thumb:


----------



## yarters

Really impressed with these. Got me thinking about doing mine now... :thumb:


----------



## DMair

great job in the end there mate, also an unusal kinda colour.

luckily you didnt have too many kerb marks to see too!


----------



## Colt Man

cost me about 80 quid mate 

didnt have any kerb marks the wheels had only been used to drive from the dealership to jvc headquarters as the car they came off was the jvc demo car


----------



## penaul

Great job and a good read well done mate


----------



## alan_mcc

nice one, currently refurbing a bubbled set of Corsa/Tigra alloys, bought all the paint (primer gloss black and lacquer) from poundstore lol, looked a bit odd walking out with 10 cans of paint lol


----------



## Streeto

Lower...lower...lower please your colt is saying!


----------



## Colt Man

it was lower on one side than that other haha

i think the springs had sagged over time or something 

got some springs off a mate for now and then when i get some money saved im going to get some lowering springs

coilovers is a no go as there the best part of a grand for these colts


----------

